# Question/opinions wanted with 18" wheels and tire setup.....



## Paciullo (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm looking to put on the 2003 style 37 18" wheels on my 2001 540. should I go with the 235/40/18 fronts and 265/35/18 rears or go with the version the 2003 540 has which includes 235's in the front.

Mike


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I wouldn't see why you would chose anything other than what comes on the 03's.


----------



## Paciullo (Apr 9, 2003)

*sorry I meant 245's in the front*

245's in the front


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

I started saving up for these. Custom fitment, only in 18" and 19".. I think they look fabulous...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: sorry I meant 245's in the front*



Paciullo said:


> *245's in the front *


 You may have rubbing problems unless you switch to M5 fender liners and/or roll your fenders. I think the M5 has 245 18's up front, but it's liners are different and its fenders are factory rolled.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Paciullo said:


> *I'm looking to put on the 2003 style 37 18" wheels on my 2001 540. should I go with the 235/40/18 fronts and 265/35/18 rears or go with the version the 2003 540 has which includes 235's in the front.
> 
> Mike *


I'm running 245/40-18 on all 4 corners, no problems with them up front. It's a close fit when the wheels are turned to the extreme right or left, but no rubbing up front.

I did have rubbing in the rear, however, but only when I had a full tank of fuel and/or 4 adults in the car. I rolled the fenders and that helped quite a bit, but did not get rid of the rubbing completely. After an alignment with max negative rear camber setting, the rubbing is gone and the handling is great.

In my experience, the offset of the wheel combined with the tire width is the thing to watch. The offset on my wheels is 13, i believe if it was 20 like most, the rubbing issue would not have been a problem for me at all.

BTW, I'm running the factory sport suspension with no mods.


----------

